# Salmon oil



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Salmon oil*

what brand do you use and where do you get it


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Salmon oil*

I use yummie chummies cold pressed oil. I buy it at my training facility, they have a store attached.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Salmon oil*

I can't recall the brand I used when Lucy was sick with cancer. I was told to make sure it said "molecularly distilled" to ensure the maximum freedom from heavy metals. Some told me that Krill oil was better for dogs and has less contaminants, it's also more expensive. 

I ended up searching them online and ordered the salmon oil.

THEN...because it was the DHA in the oil I wanted for Lucy, DHA is found in fish oil but I wanted it as pure as I could get it as she was fighting cancer.

I then ended up getting a brand of prenatal supplements called Expecta Lipil, which is a source of DHA from algae, and highly recommended for purity from a leading canine oncologist, Greg Ogilvie.

The cancer progressed quickly, so I can't tell you about the effectivness of it. I can say that I also gave Aik the salmon oil and his coat is amazing. I now just poke open the fish oil capsules I take and squeeze that on his food, but half the time I end up squirting stinky fish oil on myself too.....


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Salmon oil*

I buy human fish oil pills at CVS and give half the recommended dosage (Jerzey is 80 lbs, that is nearly adult human size! Lol.)


----------



## Swagger (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Salmon oil*

grizzly salmon oil from amazon


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Salmon oil*

Grizzly Salmon Oil from doggiefood.com


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Salmon oil*

anyone feed the salmon oil from sams club? if so how is it working for you? is one teasp per 10lbs a lot?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Salmon oil*



> Originally Posted By: GSD4LIFE21anyone feed the salmon oil from sams club? if so how is it working for you? is one teasp per 10lbs a lot?


It's hard to say what is "a lot" because it depends on how concentrated it is... what is the recommended serving for an adult?


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Salmon oil*

the recommended serving is 2 teasp per 20lbs.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Salmon oil*

1 teaspoon contains: Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min) 32%, DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid) 12%, EPA (Eicosapentaenoic Acid) 12%, Omega-6 3%


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Salmon oil*

it seems to be more than the others ive seen and thats why i decided to try it out. but it sounds like the dosage is a lot so I dont know.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Salmon oil*

I just got this one at GNC:

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133410

They are in capsuls so I will have to break them open. Is this okay t give her and if so, how much per day? I also got vitamin E to supliment with it, does anyone know how much to use of that?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Salmon oil*

Jerzey is currently 80 lbs and I feed her half the daily recommended dosage (which is 1-2 pills, 2 times a day. So, she gets 2 pills a day.) Maybe feed 1/4 of what the human dosage is (so, in the above scenario just 1 pill a day) since she's probably 1/4 the weight of an adult human. I'd do the same with the Vit. E. I'm not very good with the correct proportion of supplements... which is why I've been trying desperately to find fish oil with the Vit. E already added. No luck thus far.









Maybe you can google the ratio of fish oil to Vit. E and go from there?


----------

